# Home made drift socks



## shadslinger

Has anyone else made homemade drift socks? I made mine out of jeans that were too big for me. I have a couple of floats on the back belt loop and a sinker buy the zipper to help them spread and catch water. I tied strings to most belt loops and gathered them together and made a big llop that I tie a rope to. I also tied a collapse string to the end of each leg to make pulling them in easy. I tied knots in the legs. I have long ropes and tie them to each end of my boat. When it blows harder than 6 or 7 knots I also put out a 5 gallon bucket out from the middle cleat. This works about as well as i am willing to stay out in the wind and fish anyway, I also have a 5 gallon bucket that I put them in between drifts to be neat.
I found that when the wind blows real hard, that you should snug up to the leeward bank and make short drifts form 25' to 40+' in front of steep bluffs, they block the wind and have good structure in front of them for drifting. You can only make short drifts but I seem to get a bite each time I hit that leveling off place on the bottom.
SS


----------



## dbullard

if you ever used old jeans for a drift sock You may be a ******* !!!LOL
AS long as the belt loops hold it should work.SS the 36" I got from Academy works pretty good with a longer rope I will get another to help control the drift better.


----------



## shadslinger

Or you may be old retired and broke! LOL.


----------



## fishinganimal

ss how about an old laundry bag. Has the right shape. I am hammered at work right now and I can hear the whites tearin it up.


----------



## boom!

I know a bait bucket will make a sea anchor in a pinch.


----------



## shadslinger

I have heard that you should drill holes in the bucket, but mine seems to work with holes. I bet a laundry bag would work. You would have to tie some kind of collapse line to close them to bring in.
I am going with meadowlark, Bigfost, and Big Ugly below the Livingston dam Thursday. If things hold up with a constant discharge it may be the best of the spring white bass run fishing, maybe some stripes to throw in the mix. I'll take pics for you fishinganimal
SS


----------



## shadslinger

dbullard, if you are in the clear to go with Saturday come on and lets see if we can find a big old blue. I have some frozen bait, iof you could sling the cast net for some more then we would have plenty.


----------



## dbullard

shadslinger said:


> dbullard, if you are in the clear to go with Saturday come on and lets see if we can find a big old blue. I have some frozen bait, iof you could sling the cast net for some more then we would have plenty.


I am still up in the air for the weekend with the wife still in the Hospital.I had a high school buddy wanting to fish this weekend and Gator Gar tugging on my arm!!!!I hope to get on the water. If it works out we may have jugs streached for 5 miles!!!LOL


----------



## shadslinger

Good luck to them, especially if they catch a load and have too many to clean. I have a load of catfish and white bass for the party, it is starting to look good weather wise, maybe in a couple of weeks. 
My prayers go up for wife dbullard, and and hope to fish with you soon.


----------



## jackieblue

A good alternative to a factory drift sock is the heavy vinyl. Tie a rope to all four corners and back to a single rope of a 10'x10' section and they will slow you down. From my experience 20' is the maximum slowing and most of the time I use about 10'.


----------



## shadslinger

Thanks for tip jackieblue. I have some of that stuff around and will put it together.


----------



## tufffish

i have used the buckets with a big hole drilled in the bottom and they work pretty good. i fully understand the retired and broke rule and try to build as much myself as possibe. and yes i am ******* and proud of it. it does not bother me at all when people look at some of my gear. it works and it let's me go all the time while they are at work.


----------

